# Gruppenforum



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen

Hab mal ne Frage zu Buffed Gruppenforum
Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist und will dort die Beiträge lesen die nicht auf Seite 1 stehen (die auf der ersten Seite kann man ganz normal lesen) kommt ein Bildschirm der uns wieder nach dem Passwort für diese Gruppe fragt (wohlbemerkt es ist eine geschlossene Gruppe) wenn man dieses dann eingibt kommt man wieder auf Seite eins drückt man auf Seite 2 kommt dieser Bildschirm wieder.
Wird momentan an den Gruppenforen gearbeitet oder haben nur wir mit unserer Gruppe das Problem?

Ich hab leider keinen Ahnung ob ich damit hier richtig bin.


----------



## Toyuki (10. Juli 2008)

hallo, 
du musst der gruppe beitreten um die beiträge zu lesen soweit ich wieß d.h. du musst das passwort wissen.

mfg

Toyuki


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hallo,
> du musst der gruppe beitreten um die beiträge zu lesen soweit ich wieß d.h. du musst das passwort wissen.
> 
> mfg
> ...



Nene, es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Bug - ich schau mir das im Lauf des Tages an.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. Juli 2008)

Statt der Passwortabfrage kommt bei mir diese Fehlermeldung



> Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /var/www/murloc/application/modules/mybuffed/controllers/GroupsController.php on line 1551



Hoffe es hilft euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: und ich komme wieder auf die Seite für den Gruppenüberblick zurück


----------



## LittleFay (10. Juli 2008)

Ah, hab das grad auch in das Support-Forum gepostet und nun steht's auch schon hier. ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49786


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ah, hab das grad auch in das Support-Forum gepostet und nun steht's auch schon hier. ^^
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49786


ich hatte leider so nicht wirklich ne ahnung wohin ich es schreiben sollte also hab ich hier geschrieben


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub auch das ist kein Gruppen sondern ein allg. Problem hab auch in dem Support-Thread reingeschrieben...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch das ist kein Gruppen sondern ein allg. Problem hab auch in dem Support-Thread reingeschrieben...



Aus dem Bugfixing wurde ein neues Feature - heute geht die Änderung aber nicht mehr online.
Gruppen sind dann nicht mehr an Profile gebunden, wie es momentan der Fall ist. D.h. statt http://my.buffed.de/user/ID/groups/ID/  sind gruppen dann über http://my.buffed.de/groups/ID erreichbar und ein kleines neues Feature wird ebenfalls noch eingebaut.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich was herausgefunden!^^

Es funktioniert weiterhin wenn man beim anmelden die Erinnerungsfunktion setzt. Dann wird man automatisch weiterhin als reg.User geführt. Nur wenn diese Funktion nicht angeschaltet wird ist man automatisch draussen.

Hoffe es hilft weiter....


----------



## LittleFay (11. Juli 2008)

Hilft aber nicht bei dem 2.-Seite-Problem. Dieses Gast-Problem habe ich selten...

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der Bugfix heute noch online geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab es grad ausprobiert:

Ohne Erinnerungsfunktion: Ich werd automatisch auf die Startseite Forum geschickt

mit "                         "   : Ich komme in meine Gruppe und kann darin schreiben!

wenn es bei dir nicht geht, hast du anscheinend ein anderes Problem!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (11. Juli 2008)

Du sprichst ja auch von einem anderen Problem. Ich meine das Problem, bei dem man die 2. Seite bei Threads in Gruppenforum nicht lesen kann.
In meine Gruppe komme ich immer; die Erinnerungsfunktion habe ich sowieso drin.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Hilft aber nicht bei dem 2.-Seite-Problem. Dieses Gast-Problem habe ich selten...
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der Bugfix heute noch online geht.
> 
> ...



Das tritt wohl nur in privaten Gruppen mit Passwort auf - das überarbeitete Gruppensystem geht erst Montag on.


----------



## Kami-sama (14. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...das überarbeitete Gruppensystem geht erst Montag on.



Montags, halb acht (abends) in Deutschland. Vom überarbeiteten Gruppensystem ist noch nichts in Sicht.
Ob das heute noch was wird zammilein? *g*


----------



## LittleFay (14. Juli 2008)

^^

Wäre wirklich wichtig dieser Fix, da das Gruppenforum so kaum genutzt werden kann...


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Wäre wirklich wichtig dieser Fix, da das Gruppenforum so kaum genutzt werden kann...



Ich kann die Gruppenänderungen leider erst morgen online bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müssen noch was anpassen.
Als Entschädigung gibts ne Ban-Funktion für über die Strenge schlagende User und ne Online-Liste, wo Ihr sehen könnt welches Gruppenmitglied grad in der Gruppe aktiv unterwegs ist.


----------



## Kami-sama (15. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann die Gruppenänderungen leider erst morgen online bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*grinsel*
Na es scheint schon eingearbeitet zu sein... lediglich  ist aber noch erwähnen, dass man die Gruppeneinstellungen nicht aufrufen kann. -.-

Den rest, des vorher hier stehenden wurde eingearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braves Zam *kopftätschel* :3


----------



## LittleFay (15. Juli 2008)

Danke, Geburtstagskind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Agonoize schon schrieb, die Gruppeneinstellungen kann man nun leider nicht mehr aufrufen, man kommt dann immer auf die Gruppen-Startseite.

Edit: Ich nehme an, dass die erwähnte Ban-Funktion in den Gruppeneinstellungen zu finden ist?

Edit 2: Habt ihr noch vor, irgendwann eine Sticky-Funktion einzubauen, oder wird das erstmal nicht gemacht?


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2008)

> Gruppeneinstellungen nicht aufrufbar



Geht wieder



> Edit: Ich nehme an, dass die erwähnte Ban-Funktion in den Gruppeneinstellungen zu finden ist?



Jup



> Edit 2: Habt ihr noch vor, irgendwann eine Sticky-Funktion einzubauen, oder wird das erstmal nicht gemacht?



Noch net



P.s.: Der Bug, das man auf ner Übersicht landete, wenn man im Forum auf ne andere Seite gehen wollte, ist behoben oder?


----------



## Kami-sama (15. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geht wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp haste fein gemacht.. und nun darfst du deinen Geburtstag feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kami-sama (15. Juli 2008)

Hmm irgendwie werde ich jetzt doppelt angezeigt.
Einmal mit normaler ID (45901) und einmal mit ID 0...


----------



## LittleFay (15. Juli 2008)

Meine Gruppenmitglieder (normaler Rang) haben mir gemeldet, dass sie ihre Beiträge nicht mehr editieren können.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Meine Gruppenmitglieder (normaler Rang) haben mir gemeldet, dass sie ihre Beiträge nicht mehr editieren können.


nur probleme mit dem gruppenforum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ZAM vielen danke jetzt können wir uns wieder im gruppenforum die arbeitszeit vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

